# I hate almost all rap/hip-hop music



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

It's just total fucking garbage to me for the most part. It's so smug and self-important. One reason I hate going to parties is because I fear someone is going to play that shit, and everyone's going to hate me for not liking it. I really do feel like I was born in the wrong era. I don't mind "Dirty" lyrics in music, one of my favorite musical artists is Frank Zappa, who was well known to not be afraid of pissing people off, but god I can't stand most rap. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont agree I love rap....you should try listening to the right kind of rap like shwayze and outkast and kanye west


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

redcomet2011 said:


> i dont agree I love rap....you should try listening to the right kind of rap like shwayze and outkast and kanye west


Nope.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Erm I hate rap, that doesn't really affect my life though... I mean I love metalcore/deathcore/melodic death metal, etc, kinda obvious that I hate rap but I never liked it anyways.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

redcomet2011 is right. While I agree that a lot of rap/hip-hop is boring, bland and predictable, some of it isn't what you might expect and can actually be quite clever music. I used to feel like you but I made an effort to give it a go and I'd say that it paid off!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

biggie smalls is the illest...RIP B.I.G.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to be a big fan of rap, but nothing east coast except maybe biggie. I mostly stick to rock and classic rock these days. 90% of rap songs are pretty much all the same. Money, hoes, drugs, and how gangsta they are.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

SmiggieBalls said:


> biggie smalls is the illest...RIP B.I.G.


biggie smalls <3


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't agree, I love rap an hip-hop music lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I love good hip-hop.


----------

